
Show HN: An interactive buffer overflow tutorial - harshahuja
https://www.codebashing.com/io/lessons/stack_overflow/index.html
======
bangda
Very cool man. I did not take the complete tutorial, but i love the concept. I
think it helps very much to fill the gap in our thinking through.

